# How to talk to family?



## Quackerjack (Jul 26, 2011)

I believe I would benefit from talking to somone but do not know how to approach my parents about it. Both of my parents are very accepting and have always been there for me. I just don't know why I have such a problem talking to them. It just seems embarrasing for some reason. I feel like they would judge and it would get around to my entire family.

Any suggestions would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Parents are often the hardest people to talk to, most of us feel more comfortable talking to a stranger about our problems then our parents, because our parents have certain expectations and idea's about us, now I'm not speaking of all parents I'm sure there are parents out there who are always there for their kids and who their kids trust completely, but of course there are alot of things we don't want to talk to our parents about, Sex being number one. 

You don't have to tell your parents if your feeling overwhelmed and scared but maybe you'll discover that they sensed something was wrong and wanted you to talk to them, pick a time when you can have some of your parents time and say you'd like to talk, say you have a friend and (what ever it is you want to tell them) I hope what I'm saying is making sense but remember only you can decide whether you want to tell them or not.


----------



## jamie38 (Jul 26, 2011)

I kind of felt the same way. I told my mom a couple of weeks ago that I was feeling anxious. She asked a few questions about it - like for how long, what makes me anxious, etc. She is also very accepting and I knew she'd understand. Maybe you should pick just one of your parents if you think both might be too overwhelming, like the one who you think might understand the most. You might want to think about questions they'd ask and think of how you'd answer them. If it seems overwhelming to tell them all the intricacies of how you feel, then you might just want to tell them a little about it - that you're feeling anxious and that it's making you feel kind of crappy. Let them know that it's something to be taken seriously, but you don't have to tell them how serious it may be. Just tell them a little - it's a great step, even if you ease into it, afterwards you will feel a little better - I know I did. Even though me and my mom don't directly discuss it everyday, just knowing that she knows takes a little pressure off me - feeling like someone in the room knows how I'm feeling makes me feel a little more relaxed. I know she told my dad but he hasn't said anything about it or treated me any differently at all - I think she asked him not to say anything to him because she thought it'd embarrass me. I know what you mean that you don't want it to get out to your whole family, so maybe ask your parent(s) to use discretion and not tell anyone else. They're your parents so they're probably going to have your best interests at heart.

Ultimately, I think you should tell someone - it feels so much better to have at least one person know that not everything's ok. Take your time, and remember your parents love you and want the best for you. You can do it, it'll feel better after.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

my parents both went thru debilitating anxiety so they were pretty understanding. it might help too if you explain you have anxiety and are looking for their discreet support and help.


----------

